# Ancient man's tool box



## fish hawk (May 21, 2012)

Ancient mans tool box was just as varied as modern man's.....I thought it would be an interesting thread to see some of the tools the Natives worked with.
Chert Axes.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 21, 2012)

I`ll put up some pics of the tools I`ve found over the years later today.

Nice artifacts you have there.


----------



## sadiejane (May 21, 2012)

scrapers







knives, a drill, small hammerstones?






larger hammerstone


----------



## Al33 (May 21, 2012)

Not real sure about this piece as I got it in a trade of stuff. The surface of the stone has a little gritty texture kind of like sand stone but it's heavy. Must have been used as hand tool without a handle of any sort. Any insight or opinions welcome.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 21, 2012)

Here`s my collection of ancient tools. A metate and pestle found together, nutting stone and cracker that was found with it, hammerstones, with that little one almost beat to nothin`, hafted knives, a Waller knife, and a prismatic knife, a chert ax and an adze, two drills, hafted scrapers, and small handheld thumb scrapers. And two original gunflints, one English and the other French. Quarter for scale.


----------



## fish hawk (May 21, 2012)

Nice sadiejane!!!Not sure on your piece Al,cant tell anything from the pics,if it came from an Indian site it probably was used,but it's probably one of those that has to be looked at in person.Nice toolbox you got there Nic...Killer chert axe,there really hard to come by.Also love those wallers,they have eluded me so far,might just have to break down and buy me one.
Here's some hafted scrapers or called blunt scrapes by some.I really love tools!!!Thanks for posting.


----------



## Son (May 21, 2012)

Super Early Archaic chipped axe, and a fine Clay peg.


----------



## fish hawk (May 21, 2012)

Wood working tools.The first pic is a clearfork gouge....Second set of pics are Aucilla adze,some of these type tools  probably were used to make a few dugout canoes.....Thanks son,lets see some of your tools,I bet you have a few


----------



## Bow Only (May 21, 2012)

Here are some, I have a lot more.  Many of the ones at the bottom row of the third pic are fine wood working tools.


----------



## fish hawk (May 21, 2012)

Great collection of tools bow!!!
Heres a pair of large hand choppers.It's been said these type tools were used in dressing game as bone breakers.I'm sure they had other uses and I'd love to hear any other opinions on there use.the land find has a couple cool fossil shell inclusions,the edgework is kinda hard to see in a pic but is clearly visiable with the eye


----------



## jcinpc (May 21, 2012)

here is some tools shell and bone and stone, they worked so well I evencut my daughters umbilical cord with an antler handled coral blade knife in the hospital


----------



## Son (May 21, 2012)

Love stone and shell tools. I have em everywhere, even in my flowerbeds. Been picking em up for over 55 years.


----------



## fish hawk (May 22, 2012)

Great tools jcinpc.The bone with the cut marks in it is cool!!!
Here's some flake or prismatic knife forms.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2012)

What better way to understand these tools than to make them and try them out to see just how they work. Here`s a flint flake that I knocked of a nodule of English flint and skinned and disjointed a deer with. A tool like this is very effective, and easily made. I would imagine that countless tools like this were used and discarded over time.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (May 22, 2012)

Here are a few of mine. The Pipes are pretty cool and the beads we found along the banks of Oconee when they pull the lake down.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2012)

TurkeyManiac said:


> Here are a few of mine. The Pipes are pretty cool and the beads we found along the banks of Oconee when they pull the lake down.





You have some really nice stuff there, Jason. I like that exhausted crystal quartz Dalton.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (May 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> You have some really nice stuff there, Jason. I like that exhausted crystal quartz Dalton.



Thanks Nic,  Yea, I like that Dalton also. We have some smaller birdpoints that are almost transparent. In the other collection we have a Hernando (sp) which is pretty slick.


----------



## pstrahin (May 22, 2012)

We are so spoiled with all the modern tools in our toolbox.


----------



## Forest Grump (May 22, 2012)

Son said:


> Love stone and shell tools. I have em everywhere, even in my flowerbeds. Been picking em up for over 55 years.



Wonder what the archeologists will make of your place when they dig it up in a few thousand years?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2012)

Forest Grump said:


> Wonder what the archeologists will make of your place when they dig it up in a few thousand years?





I generally have a habit of leavin` a couple of new pennies underneath any stone chip pile I have around my places of residence.


----------



## fish hawk (May 22, 2012)

Yall are taking it up a notch.....Excellent TurkeyManiac.


----------



## fish hawk (May 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> What better way to understand these tools than to make them and try them out to see just how they work. Here`s a flint flake that I knocked of a nodule of English flint and skinned and disjointed a deer with. A tool like this is very effective, and easily made. I would imagine that countless tools like this were used and discarded over time.


That stuff is sharp like a razor.Just curious nic were you able to clean the whole deer with the one piece or did it take multiple pieces?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> That stuff is sharp like a razor.Just curious nic were you able to clean the whole deer with the one piece or did it take multiple pieces?





One piece on that deer for me. Choctalwb also was workin` with me on that particular deer. Repeated use, and hittin` bone will dull one, and obsidian edges, although so sharp it is unbelievable, will dull quickly. I`ve skinned deer and small game with just one before.

I know you seen Waller knives. Some of them show light pressure retouch to resharpen the edge. Perhaps it was particular piece of good grade of stone worth savin` to reuse rather than toss and knock another flake off? I like to think so. 

Interestin` thoughts here. Good thread.


----------



## trad bow (May 22, 2012)

I have found my best stuff below Sinclair and on the Ogeechee. I grew up on the Oconee river before they destroyed it an made a lake over it. The mound areas on Oconee still  gives up some awesome points and artifacts on lake drawdowns.


----------



## fish hawk (May 22, 2012)

Thanks Nic for the info but it got me to thinking.The scraper I posted is finely flaked and it's uniface also,so i dont believe it to be any type of pre-form or maybe it is,but why in the world would they take the time to flake out a tool like that when something more crude would do the trick?Things that make you go hum.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jun 5, 2012)

I love the fossil inclusions in some of these pieces.  Some of my "ugliest" artifacts are tools that perfectly fit your hand and immediately pronounce their function.  There is some killer stuff posted here guys!


----------



## sadiejane (Jun 5, 2012)

fish hawk-those hafted scrapers of yrs are amazing...


----------



## taylorcntybowhunter (Jun 6, 2012)

This is really cool! And I thought I had a lot of arrowheads!


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 8, 2012)

sadiejane said:


> fish hawk-those hafted scrapers of yrs are amazing...



Thanks sadiejane.....The hafted scrapers are cool!!!
Heres a couple of broad blades,unifaced and from an early archaic site.


----------



## aiken (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm afraid I have passed tools like these over not knowing what they were


----------



## lcopeland22 (Jun 16, 2012)

Yall have some Amazing coolections.


----------



## doofus (Jun 30, 2012)

any of yall down around albenny been to striplings store in warwick....they got some pretty stuff too.


----------



## whatsamerc (Jul 1, 2012)

some tallahatta tools.............benji


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 1, 2012)

Excellent frame of tools whatsamerc.That TQ is some purty stuff,especially when it's lit up.....Cool flake knives.


----------

